# justin's new theme song



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrKHz94rGpk


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm hoping it's this song...

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xvftcw_johnny-mathis-didn-t-we-w-lyrics_music


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

love j. mathis. ("Twelfth of Never") 
never heard of that daily motion website.


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

Trudeau government is one month old.

Tally so far: 7 spending announcements.

Total: $2.85 billion.

None to be spent in Canada.


----------

